# Anyone Know a good brand of spirulina/chlorella to buy?



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Have some tads and was told to supplement their pellet food with spirulina/chlorella algae. where is a good place to get it? can you recommend a brand?

thanks
Omer


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Why not use a good brand of fish food that also contains it? The vast majority of dendrobatid tadpoles are surprisingly carnivorous and a high quality fish food is a good source of food. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you compare pellet fish foods, with flake fish foods, the flake will generally have better quality proteins and more protein. Even if you check the supposedly same formula and brand. For instance, Ocean Nutrition Formula One flakes are better than Ocean Nutrition Formula One pellets. (Can you guess what I use?) I also like to supplement some freeze dried Cyclop Eeze CYCLOP-EEZE®: Product Info


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know if Patrick still sells it, but I have been using Saurian's tad food for years with great results. Also, it goes a long way.


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

I bought HBH (recommended by the dendroboard tad care sheet) and read that it should be fed with algae supplementation. is there a brand of food that is "all in one"?


----------



## Dendromad (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had good success with Sera Micron and/or Hikari First Bites with a wide range of tadpoles including dendrobatids.


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks!

1) do these brands include algae?

2) do you think using either of these alone is enough?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

OmerFriedman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1) do these brands include algae?
> 
> 2) do you think using either of these alone is enough?


Most of the better brands do include algae in the brands. 

Ed


----------

